Ask HN: =Chinese Only= Opinions on Western Concerns for Human Rights in China? - mrobot
======
mrobot
This thread made by a white westerner. I understand situations are not black
and white and not everyone has to be like us and I would be interested in
hearing perspective that is not majority white western, but i realize it may
be a bit insensitive to ask for your safety and privacy. Anything people want
to make public would be appreciated.

------
hahahaha23
I grew up in China and have lived in the U.S. for 10 years. One of the reasons
that I moved to the U.S. was because of the fear for censorship. It’s been
getting worse since 2005. I don’t think the country is heading towards the
right direction and I think it is repeating some of the mistakes it had made
before in history.

